

Show HN: Criticl – Altruistic Publishing Platform and Grassroots Journalism App - lovelustus
https://criticl.me

======
lovelustus
I'm here to answer any questions about Criticl, we love feedback!!

~~~
anigbrowl
I like it and will probably sign up for it. I wonder how are you going to
avoid herding behavior? If we imagine debates on a polarizing subject like
politics, a slight bias among the early users might end up leading to an echo
chamber phenomenon where a large prevailing majority votes down opposing
points of view consistently.

